# Why feed cod liver oil?



## VARNYARD (Jun 22, 2008)

Great for your tegu, and awesome for healthy sheds:

Cod liver oil contains more vitamin A and more vitamin D per unit weight than any other common food. One hundred grams of regular cod liver oil provides 100,000 IU of vitamin A, almost three times more than beef liver, the next richest source; and 10,000 IU vitamin D, almost four times more than lard, the next richest source. Of course, cod liver oil is only consumed used in small amounts, but even a tablespoon (about 15 grams) provides well over the recommended daily allowance for both nutrients in humans.

In addition, cod liveroil contains 7 percent each of the elongated omega-3 fatty acids EPA and DHA. EPA is the precursor of important prostaglandins, localized tissue hormones that help the body deal with inflammation; and DHA is extremely important for the development and function of the brain and nervous system. So it's no surprise that in numerous studies cod liver oil has proven to be a powerhouse in fighting disease.

One teaspoon per one pound of ground turkey for tegus. This can be fed once or twice a week.


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

Can you put it on any thing else?Insects mice fruit etc?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

Bobby told me to put a teaspoon in a zip lock bag with the rodent and shake it up. 3 Tegu's like it, 1 doesn't.


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers dave what about insects or fruit?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

I've never tried it on anything other than rodents or ground turkey. The stuff is kind of stinky, I wouldn't want bugs running all over with it on them. It wouldn't hurt to try putting it on different things, just very little. It'll be hard enough to get him to eat fruit for the first year. But you never know!!


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

Cheers thanks Ill give it a go!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2008)

I had a hard time finding plain old Cod Liver Oil. It seems to be only in caplets these days. I found mint flavor at one Drug store! I finally found it at GNC.


----------



## Magik (Jun 28, 2008)

There is a god health shop near me that sells it!


----------



## luckdragon (Nov 2, 2008)

I found some at a grocery store, I think it was shaws, it was at the fresh fish department


----------



## firebreather (Mar 17, 2009)

Just thinking of cod liver oil makes me sick.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re:*



luckdragon said:


> I found some at a grocery store, I think it was shaws, it was at the fresh fish department


OH MAN!!! You live close to me, that's probably where I could have gotten it! I paid $10 at GNC!!


----------



## Tegu Tank (Mar 18, 2009)

can u put it on every think u feed ur tegu


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 18, 2009)

Use it sparingly and only a couple of times per week. This stuff stinks!!! Do not get it on your hands!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 18, 2009)

It amazingly tastes worst than it smells. I grew curious cause it didn't smell tooo bad to me, big mistake :crazy .


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 18, 2009)

Get it on you hands and see how much you like it!! :mrgreen:


----------



## COWHER (Mar 18, 2009)

Deffenitly a great thing for the tegus. I have used it first hand and it does help alot with the sheds too


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have cod liver oil gel capsules. i put one inside my tegus food. is it ok to feed him the capsules, or should i only use the pure liquid?


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

The capsules are design to break down with the most mild of pH. Heck even water starts the process by swelling the membrane until it is very weak. Your tegu will have no problem digesting the capsule.

Just check the amount you are giving him in each capsule.


----------



## Beasty (Apr 7, 2009)

dragonqueen4 said:


> I have cod liver oil gel capsules. i put one inside my tegus food. is it ok to feed him the capsules, or should i only use the pure liquid?


Wouldn't feed more than one a week.


----------



## Riplee (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got some orange flavored.........I hope my tegu will like it


----------



## BOOZER (Mar 18, 2010)

JohnMatthew said:


> It amazingly tastes worst than it smells. I grew curious cause it didn't smell tooo bad to me, big mistake :crazy .



yes curiosity is a terrible thing. that stuff is the worst!! imagine back in the day kids were forced to take a spoonful. :doh


----------



## isdrake (Mar 18, 2010)

If you want to taste something bad, try linseed oil. XD


----------



## Kingwolf26 (Apr 28, 2010)

i love cod liver oil tablets, good candy


----------



## ChubbyTegu (May 25, 2010)

My Tegu seems to not always be in the mood for food items smelling like cod liver oil, but if I inject the oil into a thawed mouse, he gobbles it down every time.


----------



## messianic (Mar 22, 2011)

does anyone know if like albertsons or vons would sell the cod oil?


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 22, 2011)

Not %100 but I think I've seen it at either albertsons or safeway up here, not sure if it might vary depending on the store.


----------



## messianic (Mar 23, 2011)

Dang I hate southern Cali there is nothing over here just good weather haha i guess i will have to do some research then on where i can find it


----------



## Rhetoric (Mar 23, 2011)

order it online? haha id trade cod oil for sun!


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 24, 2011)

Kingwolf26 said:


> i love cod liver oil tablets, good candy



GROSS!!!


----------

